

[Show HN] Look Gmail! MetisMe makes it super easy to search & share attachments - shalintj
http://www.metisme.com/for-hn-readers/

======
ad93611
This looks like a soft launch just for HN. The homepage
[http://www.metisme.com/](http://www.metisme.com/) still asks people to signup
for an early invite.

Nice idea. It has been a pain trying to search for an old attachment within
gmail.

~~~
shalintj
Yes.. We're preparing for a launch in the next 2 weeks...

Many thanks...

